# Toll cost estimate?



## Stoort (Jul 30, 2012)

Im planning to drive from east Algarve to Coimbra. (4hr 15mins)

anyone have any idea what sort of cost this might be in tolls?

Thanks


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

It'll depend on the vehicle your driving because they have different rates for different vehicle classifications....... would you believe my 5.9 litre V8 engined car is cheaper on tolls than my 2.5 litre diesel car! 

But I think that if you look on the via verde website, you'll probably be able to work it out.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

You can get cost for any tolled journey here Portal de Estradas
Click on Portagems
From drop down menu 
Locais e Taxas de Portagem then either 
Autoestrados com Portagems Elelectronic
or Autoestrados EP com Portagems

but either will work out a total journey for you 

East Algarve? Tavira to Coimbra South is €39,10 for Class 1 vehicle or 0,094 a Km
Calculador de Portagens 

Sure you don't need reminding but A22 is a SCUT so payment condtions are different


----------

